# What font should I use for UCLA Personal Statement?



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi for their Personal Statement they need a 12 point font. What does that mean ? I mean a font of 12 size but is there any particular font they want it in ?


----------



## its_me_mari

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi for their Personal Statement they need a 12 point font. What does that mean ? I mean a font of 12 size but is there any particular font they want it in ?


I couldn't find information about that too. Just the "PDF Format, 12 point font, doublespaced, 8 ½ by 11 page size (...) name, title of the piece, and page number on each page." 
Maybe Times?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

its_me_mari said:


> I couldn't find information about that too. Just the "PDF Format, 12 point font, doublespaced, 8 ½ by 11 page size (...) name, title of the piece, and page number on each page."
> Maybe Times?


Thanks


----------



## Browncapital

Oh, I didn't see the page number on each page. I'm gonna get rejected. Lol


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> Oh, I didn't see the page number on each page. I'm gonna get rejected. Lol


Doh! Well be sure to add your application to our database regardless. You never know.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Doh! Well be sure to add your application to our database regardless. You never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Film School Application Database
> 
> 
> A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org



It will be a straight reject lol. Its okay. I’m applying to three other schools and have more time.


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Doh! Well be sure to add your application to our database regardless. You never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Film School Application Database
> 
> 
> A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org



Would it be unrealistic to request a refund? First gen low income student here and take wasn’t cheap lol.


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> Would it be unrealistic to request a refund? First gen low income student here and take wasn’t cheap lol.


You mean their application fee? I doubt it. But I guess it doesn't hurt to ask. Don't they also waive fees sometimes for income reasons? That might be other schools though.


----------

